# Tool Talk > Machines >  Plate painting machine - GIF

## Jon

Plate painting machine. Check out that creepy jiggle! Like the doll eye insertion machine, this is a source of free nightmares.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously: manufacturing dinner plates GIF

----------

carloski (Nov 1, 2021),

Frank S (Aug 22, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Aug 21, 2018),

Moby Duck (Aug 21, 2018),

NortonDommi (Jul 2, 2021),

PJs (Aug 22, 2018),

Priemsy (Aug 21, 2018),

Seedtick (Aug 21, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Jul 9, 2021)

----------


## sossol

It looks like a giant udder. A flowery giant udder.

----------

EnginePaul (Oct 25, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Makes you wonder how the mind of the persons who can dream up ways to use silk screen machines come up with these things

----------


## PJs

Creepy but quite ingenious and difficult to get the gel (silicone?) to the right consistency I would guess let alone the viscosity of the silkscreen ink. Who'd a thunk!

----------


## Frank S

> Creepy but quite ingenious and difficult to get the gel (silicone?) to the right consistency I would guess let alone the viscosity of the silkscreen ink. Who'd a thunk!



Probably the same guy who came up with the movie the blob

----------


## marksbug

udderly fantastic....hand painted....what a boob.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

jimfols (Jul 3, 2021),

johncg (Jul 3, 2021),

KustomsbyKent (Jul 3, 2021),

marksbug (Jul 2, 2021),

that_other_guy (Jul 4, 2021),

Tonyg (Jul 3, 2021)

----------


## marksbug

I like it, hand painted !!! well a hand pushes the button...in the morning. it's amazing how they come up with this stuff.

----------


## JoeVanGeaux

This is truly an offense to all real artists of the world but then again its equally, truly clever.

Does anyone know the "official" technical term for this process? (No extra points will be awarded for remarks like "plate painting"! lol)

----------


## marksbug

bubble butt impressions... :ROFL:

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jul 9, 2021)

----------


## JoeVanGeaux

> bubble butt impressions...



Well, not what I was expecting... but still, disturbingly accurate! lol

----------

marksbug (Jul 5, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

I'm still guessing screen printing. Way back when it was 'transfer printing', different material [fusible glaze] but just like model car decals.
Or bubble butt impressions.

----------

